# Bank statement for sabadell



## kalkal

Hi everyone,

I need a bank statement for my sabadell bank account but they never send me one since I opened my account. If I'm going to request one what am I going to tell to the bank teller because I'm not yet good in spanish. What is the bank statement in spanish language? I need for my visa application in UK as my proof of address.
Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica

kalkal said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I need a bank statement for my sabadell bank account but they never send me one since I opened my account. If I'm going to request one what am I going to tell to the bank teller because I'm not yet good in spanish. What is the bank statement in spanish language? I need for my visa application in UK as my proof of address.
> Thanks


ask for an _extracto de cuenta_


----------



## kalkal

xabiachica said:


> ask for an _extracto de cuenta_


Ok thanks a lot xabiachica. If I will request in the spot, in the statement is it inluded already my address or they will send to my house? Because I think when you request on a teller they just only print without address on it


----------



## Alcalaina

Try "resumen", "estado de cuenta", or "lista de movimientos".

You can set up access your to Sabadell account online then you can print them off yourself. It's all in English on their website.

https://www.bancsabadell.com/cs/Satellite/SabAtl/How-to-operate/1191332200033/en/


----------



## kalkal

Alcalaina said:


> Try "resumen", "estado de cuenta", or "lista de movimientos".
> 
> You can set up access your to Sabadell account online then you can print them off yourself. It's all in English on their website.
> 
> https://www.bancsabadell.com/cs/Satellite/SabAtl/How-to-operate/1191332200033/en/


Ok thanks alcalaina. I've tried the link what you have posted. But in the statement if you print there where no address only the name and account and the transactions. I need a statement with an address on it just like the one that they send into your house. Because I will move to UK now and I want to open on a barclays account and they need my sabadell bank statement as proof of address


----------



## Alcalaina

kalkal said:


> Ok thanks alcalaina. I've tried the link what you have posted. But in the statement if you print there where no address only the name and account and the transactions. I need a statement with an address on it just like the one that they send into your house. Because I will move to UK now and I want to open on a barclays account and they need my sabadell bank statement as proof of address


Why don't you ring the English-speaking helpline at Sabadell and explain the problem? I'm sure they will be able to help.

+34 902 343 999


----------



## kalkal

Ok thanks for the info.


----------



## skip o

Good to know they do online statements


----------



## Williams2

kalkal said:


> Ok thanks alcalaina. I've tried the link what you have posted. But in the statement if you print there where no address only the name and account and the transactions. I need a statement with an address on it just like the one that they send into your house. Because I will move to UK now and I want to open on a barclays account and they need my sabadell bank statement as proof of address


I had to do the exact same issue myself, some months ago when a financial 
institution ( in the UK ) wanted my last 3 BS bank statements that must
include my name, current address and account number.

As you know Bank Sabadell is all online banking. No statements are sent through
the post - as all statements are shown online where you can save a copy in PDF
format before printing it off - only bother is, it only gives your name & account
number but never your current address.
But at least all the debits and credits are itemized in English !!

For me the best option - was to contact my Bank Sabadell representative
( not the Help Desk - as they said, sorry no chance )
Your personal Bank Sabadell Rep shows up online - whenever you
logon and check your Bank statements - as a window crops up with their
name, address, contact phone number and email address.

Send him or her an email - stating your request for a bank statement, complete
with your name, address and account number and they will respond by 
sending it in PDF format - only be warned ALL TRANSACTIONS are itemized
in Spanish !!!

Of course you can guess what happened when I forwarded it onto the
UK financial institution, for although the statements were fine - they asked
could the transactions be translated into English !! :doh:


----------



## kalkal

Williams2 said:


> I had to do the exact same issue myself, some months ago when a financial
> institution ( in the UK ) wanted my last 3 BS bank statements that must
> include my name, current address and account number.
> 
> As you know Bank Sabadell is all online banking. No statements are sent through
> the post - as all statements are shown online where you can save a copy in PDF
> format before printing it off - only bother is, it only gives your name & account
> number but never your current address.
> But at least all the debits and credits are itemized in English !!
> 
> For me the best option - was to contact my Bank Sabadell representative
> ( not the Help Desk - as they said, sorry no chance )
> Your personal Bank Sabadell Rep shows up online - whenever you
> logon and check your Bank statements - as a window crops up with their
> name, address, contact phone number and email address.
> 
> Send him or her an email - stating your request for a bank statement, complete
> with your name, address and account number and they will respond by
> sending it in PDF format - only be warned ALL TRANSACTIONS are itemized
> in Spanish !!!
> 
> Of course you can guess what happened when I forwarded it onto the
> UK financial institution, for although the statements were fine - they asked
> could the transactions be translated into English !! :doh:


Ok thanks I will try to send them an email.


----------



## snikpoh

Williams2 said:


> As you know Bank Sabadell is all online banking. No statements are sent through
> the post - as all statements are shown online where you can save a copy in PDF
> format before printing it off - only bother is, it only gives your name & account
> number but never your current address.
> But at least all the debits and credits are itemized in English !!


Sorry but this is not true.

Sabadell send statements if they are asked to do so. I use on-line banking but also get hard-copy through the post every month.

Any bank MUST send you a printed statement if requested to do so - and it must have your address on it if you ask for that.


----------



## Williams2

snikpoh said:


> Sorry but this is not true.
> 
> Sabadell send statements if they are asked to do so. I use on-line banking but also get hard-copy through the post every month.
> 
> Any bank MUST send you a printed statement if requested to do so - and it must have your address on it if you ask for that.


Yeah - sorry should have enthasised the fact I was talking about their
Expansion Account to which Expats normally do online and to which most Expats
are encouraged to take up !!!


----------



## snikpoh

Williams2 said:


> Yeah - sorry should have enthasised the fact I was talking about their
> Expansion Account which is all online and to which most Expats are
> encouraged to take up !!!


... mine is the expansion account. It is NOT an on-line account as such but can be managed on-line should one wish to.

The expansion account is great for pensioners with regular payments but is equally good for anyone. I know of Spanish who have this account as it is FREE (if you meet the requirements of course).


----------



## mrypg9

Williams2;[B said:


> 4741042As you know Bank Sabadell is all online banking. No statements are sent through
> the post [/B]- as all statements are shown online where you can save a copy in PDF
> format before printing it off


Not true. I have the opposite problem...in spite of having online banking I still receive statements through the post although I have asked that this not be done.
On Saturday I picked up three letters from BS...one showing recent currency transactions, one showing direct debits deducted from my account and one showing the PayPal purchases debited from my account. 

Next week I shall receive printed statements of my credit card as well as the usual monthly resumee of the state of my account.


----------



## Williams2

mrypg9 said:


> Not true. I have the opposite problem...in spite of having online banking I still receive statements through the post although I have asked that this not be done.
> On Saturday I picked up three letters from BS...one showing recent currency transactions, one showing direct debits deducted from my account and one showing the PayPal purchases debited from my account.
> 
> Next week I shall receive printed statements of my credit card as well as the usual monthly resumee of the state of my account.


Well that's what BS told me from the beginning when I opened an Expansion
account with them - of course I opened it from the UK before my move to
Spain before getting a NIE, etc.
So perhaps we should 'open the floor' to other Expats who took up an
Expansion Account with BS before finding a permanent address in Spain, etc.
See what they what they were told on the subject.


----------



## xabiaxica

Williams2 said:


> Well that's what BS told me from the beginning when I opened an Expansion
> account with them - of course I opened it from the UK before my move to
> Spain before getting a NIE, etc.
> So perhaps we should 'open the floor' to other Expats who took up an
> Expansion Account with BS before finding a permanent address in Spain, etc.
> See what they what they were told on the subject.


have you changed the account to a resident account now that you live here?


----------



## mrypg9

Williams2 said:


> Well that's what BS told me from the beginning when I opened an Expansion
> account with them - of course I opened it from the UK before my move to
> Spain before getting a NIE, etc.
> So perhaps we should 'open the floor' to other Expats who took up an
> Expansion Account with BS before finding a permanent address in Spain, etc.
> See what they what they were told on the subject, etc.


It's not that important to me. I use the statements for grocery lists.
My partner gets statements in the post too. 
When I have time and remember to do so I'll pop into my local branch and ask them again not to send me all this unnecessary stuff.

I suspect that the experience of other immigrants may vary according to the policy of their local branch. My account is a 'Prestige' whatever that means and I opened it six years ago when BS was Solbank.


----------



## Williams2

xabiachica said:


> have you changed the account to a resident account now that you live here?


Yes it is a resident account with NIE & everything - the only issue I had during
my first year in Spain ( through having a BS Online Expansion account ) is
that Orange refused to consider a Spanish mobile, landline contract with me
unless I could produce a bank account book.

My English speaking landlady who was helping me get setup with Orange at
the time - was quite surprised that Orange insisted on a Bank account
book - as she said ( and these are her words and not mine ) that most
Spaniards opt for online bank accounts in preference to the normal
accounts with a bank account book, etc.

Following my first year in Spain, I've had no issue setting up internet,
utility or mobile contracts, only Orange took exception to me not having
a bank account book.


----------



## mrypg9

What is a 'bank account book'? Is it like the old UK building societies passbooks?
And also, what is an Expansion Account?


----------



## Williams2

mrypg9 said:


> What is a 'bank account book'? Is it like the old UK building societies passbooks?
> And also, what is an Expansion Account?


She gave me the Spanish word for it that she pronounced as a Cartilla which I'm told
is a bank deposit book.


----------



## mrypg9

Williams2 said:


> She gave me the Spanish word for it that she pronounced as a Cartilla.


Whatever it is, I wasn't given one!!
Tbh, I pay less attention than I should to managing my bank account.


----------



## xabiaxica

Williams2 said:


> Yes it is a resident account with NIE & everything - the only issue I had during
> my first year in Spain ( through having a BS Online Expansion account ) is
> that Orange refused to consider a Spanish mobile, landline contract with me
> unless I could produce a bank account book.
> 
> My English speaking landlady who was helping me get setup with Orange at
> the time - was quite surprised that Orange insisted on a Bank account
> book - as she said ( and these are her words and not mine ) that most
> Spaniards opt for online bank accounts in preference to the normal
> accounts with a bank account book, etc.
> 
> Following my first year in Spain, I've had no issue setting up internet,
> utility or mobile contracts, only Orange took exception to me not having
> a bank account book.





mrypg9 said:


> What is a 'bank account book'? Is it like the old UK building societies passbooks?
> And also, what is an Expansion Account?



I've never had a bank account book either - though I know someone who has one & yes, it does look exactly like my old Building Society passbook!


----------



## Williams2

xabiachica said:


> I've never had a bank account book either - though I know someone who has one & yes, it does look exactly like my old Building Society passbook!


She gave me the Spanish word for it that she pronounced as a Cartilla which I'm told
is a bank account deposit or savings book.

I've seen Spaniards get print outs of their account balances onto their Bank Deposit
book.

Full name cartilla de ahorros

Cartilla de ahorros


----------



## snikpoh

mrypg9 said:


> What is a 'bank account book'? Is it like the old UK building societies passbooks?
> And also, what is an Expansion Account?


Yes they are exactly that - I don't know what the difference is in the accounts though :confused2:

The expansion account is for people who do NOT want to pay bank charges - of any sort! Banking is totally free. Credit/debit cards are free. Direct debits, transfers etc. are free.

and .... they give you money back on utility bills paid by DD

The only requirement is that you have a regular amount coming into your account or that you have spasmodic (larger) sums coming in (well, that's what we do anyway).


----------



## mrypg9

snikpoh said:


> Yes they are exactly that - I don't know what the difference is in the accounts though :confused2:
> 
> The expansion account is for people who do NOT want to pay bank charges - of any sort! Banking is totally free. Credit/debit cards are free. Direct debits, transfers etc. are free.
> 
> and .... they give you money back on utility bills paid by DD
> 
> The only requirement is that you have a regular amount coming into your account or that you have spasmodic (larger) sums coming in (well, that's what we do anyway).


Thanks for that information.  I don't have regular payments into my account but I do transfer large sums ...but thinking about it, only two or three times a year, enough for our living expenses for a year so quite a few 000 euros.. 
The Prestige account in spite of its fancy name isn't free and I pay charges for the account and my debit and credit cards.
Methinks a visit to my local branch might be happening in the near future.


----------



## snikpoh

mrypg9 said:


> Thanks for that information.  I don't have regular payments into my account but I do transfer large sums ...but thinking about it, only two or three times a year, enough for our living expenses for a year so quite a few 000 euros..
> The Prestige account in spite of its fancy name isn't free and I pay charges for the account and my debit and credit cards.
> Methinks a visit to my local branch might be happening in the near future.



... we do exactly the same as you, so it is possible to get free banking.


----------



## Williams2

mrypg9 said:


> Thanks for that information.  I don't have regular payments into my account but I do transfer large sums ...but thinking about it, only two or three times a year, enough for our living expenses for a year so quite a few 000 euros..
> The Prestige account in spite of its fancy name isn't free and I pay charges for the account and my debit and credit cards.
> Methinks a visit to my local branch might be happening in the near future.


I'm sure many Expats with Expansion accounts - only do money transfers ( UK to Spain )
two or three times a year. Usually to a Savings Account and then ( just to avoid
bank charges & get cash back on their Utility bills ) transfer the required
minimum of 700 Euro's a month into the Expansion account.
Perhaps even returning the 700 Euros ( back to their Savings account, maybe )
before repeating the same money transfers, each and every month.

A trivial pursuit I know - but if it ticks the free banking box - why not !!!


----------



## kalkal

I went to banco sabadell and request for a bank statement with address but it seems that it just inly a simple letter with name address and the transactions. What I want is just like the one that the bank normally send to our house.


----------

